# Poll For Next Month’s Prompt



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks to Tony, I’ve created a poll for Jul’s suggestion of “Poet’s Choice” for next month’s anonymous challenge. I remind everyone that time is of the essence if we desire that banner.


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 26, 2020)

Chesters Daughter said:


> Thanks to Tony, I’ve created a poll for Jul’s suggestion of “Poet’s Choice” for next month’s anonymous challenge. I remind everyone that time is of the essence if we desire that banner.



Just a note to say the poll allows multiple choice, but I imagine people will be sensible(!) and only choose one.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you, darling, I just checked and I have it set for only one selection. Those Gremlins are gonna get it.

I set the poll for 24 hours. Tick tock.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 27, 2020)

I woke with a start at 5am, who needs sleep anyway, because I realized that I should have explained the reason for this poll, as well as my stance on this issue. I assure you I haven’t been swept away by the cyclone of insanity that ever dogs my steps patiently waiting to suck me into oblivion. I haven’t forgotten that the purpose of the challenge is to challenge, we provide the prompt and entrants must use it. To some, it may seem that allowing entrants to write about whatever they choose removes the actual challenge, but that may not be necessarily true. And here comes the ramble, lol. 

It is our winner’s due to select our next prompt, and Juls is attempting to give us all the gift of writing what we are passionate about. When she contacted me and asked if poet’s choice would be okay, by rights I could have just accepted her choice of prompt, she is our winner, after all, but since we’ve never done this before I thought it best to get the opinions of as many of you as I possibly could. My first priority has always been, and will always be, to serve each and every one of our beloved poets, therefore, I want to involve as many members as I can in the workings of the challenge because as I’ve said countless times, it belongs to all of us. I am of the opinion that even without a specific prompt, entrants are still being challenged to produce their best and go head to head with their peers. With everyone being given free rein to write what they love, I think the resulting entries will be stellar thereby making for some seriously stiff competition. But these are just my opinions, not cold hard facts, hence the poll. I hope more of you will weigh in.

While I have your attention, I’d like to touch on another subject we’ve previously discussed. Kindly ready your eyes for ramble number two. Please give me a sec, I have to get my scepter, I’m about to go despotic. I am reinstating the “great reveal” in our anonymous challenges. Once our winner is announced, I will list the poems with names of the poets who have penned them. Between the conversation we had, and the fact that in the past, some folks had a blast trying to guess who wrote what, I think it will be fun, and given the current state of the world, we could all use a little fun. If an entrant is absolutely adamant about remaining incognito, I will honor their preference, so if you want to refrain from participating in the reveal, please inform me when you submit your entry to me. I’ll be sure to include those instructions in my opening challenge post.

Any and all comments on either of the issues I’ve spoken about in this post are both encouraged and welcomed. Each of your voices truly matter. Thank you for your eyes, guys.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 27, 2020)

If we decide, by vote, that we want a prompt, I have one ready and standing by 

I respect the challenge, and it is a challenge to take a prompt and run with it, DarKKin's prompt is a fabulous example of how well that works, the poems were all so unique and each poet put their unique spin on the prompt... her prompt will a tough act to follow ... anyway... thanks Lisa for your patience and time, I appreciate everything you do...


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 27, 2020)

And the ayes have it. Thank you, Julia. I’m looking forward to all the delicious tidbits we’ll be treated to. I would like to take this opportunity to remind everyone of the following rule for I firmly believe in better safe than sorry: 

*NB: Challenge entries should not be concurrently posted for any discussion anywhere within the forum during the active phase of the relevant challenge; this includes the forum Blogs and Groups. Challenge entries may be pre-posted or re-posted outside of the challenge cycle (ie, before the challenge prompt or theme is announced, or after the winners are announced) in an appropriate creative forum for individual critique and comment. 

*Many thanks to all who took the time to vote!


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 27, 2020)

For those who vetoed the "Poet's Choice", I am truly sorry you are disappointed...I hope you will still enter September's challenge... This is a good opportunity [ since it is anonymous] for you to  open your archives and dust off one of your treasures or maybe polish one of your
 NaPoWriMo poems, and see how it flies,  [ if it bombs... no one will ever know  ]
 I hope we have another fabulous challenge... 

Again, I am sorry some are disappointed, It sounded like a good idea to me, after searching for hours to find a prompt that I hoped would inspire, and coming up with nothing I felt was worthy of this challenge.... blame it on DarKKin  she picked a perfect prompt... maybe I was a little bit intimidated....anyway... lets have FUN!!!


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 27, 2020)

Fire, are you confused, because the poets choice did win. Or maybe I'm nuts.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 27, 2020)

well, you might be nuts  but that is not the issue...lol... maybe I misused the word "Vetoed"... I thought "vetoed" meant rejected... so I was talking to those who rejected, by voting "no",for  the poet's choice... is my blathering making sense?


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 27, 2020)

midnightpoet said:


> Fire, are you confused, because the poets choice did win. Or maybe I'm nuts.



I am "confused" and you are "nuts"... that would explain why we are such good friends


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm going to bed now and pull the cover over my head.  :wink:


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 27, 2020)

:deadhorse:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 28, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> For those who vetoed the "Poet's Choice", I am truly sorry you are disappointed...I hope you will still enter September's challenge... This is a good opportunity [ since it is anonymous] for you to  open your archives and dust off one of your treasures or maybe polish one of your
> NaPoWriMo poems, and see how it flies,  [ if it bombs... no one will ever know  ]
> I hope we have another fabulous challenge...
> 
> Again, I am sorry some are disappointed, It sounded like a good idea to me, after searching for hours to find a prompt that I hoped would inspire, and coming up with nothing I felt was worthy of this challenge.... blame it on DarKKin  she picked a perfect prompt... maybe I was a little bit intimidated....anyway... lets have FUN!!!



Honey child, best barricade your inbox because I’m coming...with the pit bulls. To be honest, I would have felt the same having to follow Darkkin’s excellent selection, but your suggestion is novel and exciting. Now it’s time for the “no matter what you do you can’t please everyone“ reminder. I haven’t dusted this one off for awhile. Whether it’s the work itself, critique, or opinions, there will be those who don’t agree. Different strokes for different folks, which is a wonderful thing, for without differences what a terribly boring life it would be.  I doubt anyone is disappointed, love, so apologies are unnecessary. If they haven’t hung me high for the rotten stuff I pick...well, you get the gist. If I put up a poll every month asking whether folks liked the prompt, there would always be some nays.

You’ve given us all the gift of freedom this month, and what a precious gift it is. Keep doing you and never apologize for having your own preferences because honey, you are deeply adored because you’re you. Hugs from me and some sloppy pit bull smooches from my canine cronies.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 28, 2020)

sloppy pit bull kisses are one of my favorite things as I happen to have my heart held hostage by a fat Bully puppy... and HER name is Smoooch....

Thank you for your kind, wise words....  :tickled_pink:


----------

